# Cell Volume and Muscle Growth



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When most gym rats talk about getting bigger they are obviously referring to muscle growth or hypertrophy. Often, however they don’t really have a clue as to what’s happening within their muscles in order to make them bigger and stronger. For all they know little muscle fairies sneak into their rooms at night and when [...]

*Read More...*


----------

